# 2 black kittens



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

They were only about 2 weeks old. They were siblings. One of them was standing with us, the second one with Heidi. 

They both passed away today.

We had him/her only for 24 hours but I feel like I knew him for many years. My husband fell in love with him immediately. We tried everything. 

We burried him this evening on a nice quiet place next to the young tree. It's a peaceful place where you can hear birds all around. I cried so much today.

Here is the first & last pictures of the one we kept:


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm really sorry to hear this. I followed your efforts closely. I wanted to offer some helpful advice, but didn't really have the knowlege to offer. It takes a special heart to try, even when the odds are against you.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

There are no words to describe such sorrow - I hope your heart will find peace...like the little babies did. Empath has spoken truth - you and your husband are strong to be willing and try and such circomstances
May your babies rest in peace


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

I am so sorry for the heartbreak you are going through. You have put a lot into this and your babe is now at peace, probably looking down at you and thanking you for your love.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Eva,

I was saddened to read this. I pray that you will find comfort in the knowledge that your love made a difference in the brief life of this kitten. We struggle so many times to understand the "why's" that we miss the real answers that we are meant to see.

There are many kitties that are now looking after both of these kittens at the Bridge. Nurturing them and caring for them, as you were so willing to do. And there will come a bright and glorious day when this kitten will show you his gratitude.

Peace be with you,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart, Eva. You did your best. Just imagine if the world were full of Evas. It would be a kinder place in which to live. That little black kittens died in arms of love, warm, cozy, and well fed. Now he is in arms of even Greater Love and surrounded by Angels. I wish you peace of mind. God knows every sparrow that falls. He knew little black kitten and loved him, just as we did.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

thank you so much for your support!

We just talked about him few minutes ago, how cute he was and how my husband loved him. He said "we will always remember him". And it is true, I will never forget!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

sentimentalgirl said:


> We just talked about him few minutes ago, how cute he was and how my husband loved him. He said "we will always remember him". And it is true, I will never forget!


And that means the little black kitten will live on, FOREVER. Thanks be to God!

Peace,
Mike


----------

